# Canadian Turkey Bacon (Qview)



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2010)

*Canadian Turkey Bacon:*

Had a Turkey Breast in the freezer that Mrs Bear had gotten for free with points accumulated at Giant Food Store. The price marked was $18.

I did a bunch of searching, came up with a plan, and double checked with Pops, to make sure my plan was as safe as I thought it was.

Pops gave me the thumbs up with a warning to not let it dry out too much.

Thanks Pops!

*Day #1*

Since my plan was to slow smoke these breast halves just like I do Canadian Bacon, except to 165˚, instead of 160˚, the only change I made due to Pops' warning was to bump the temperature up a little faster than I had been originally planning.

So I filleted the breast meat off the chest cavity in two pieces. I must have done a pretty good job, as one piece was 1 pound 5 ounces, and the other was 1 pound 4 3/8 ounces.

Then I rinsed them off, patted them dry, rubbed a little over 5/8 oz of Tender Quick and 1 TBS of Brown sugar on each piece, and put them in their own individual Zip Lock home. Then into the fridge for 7 days at 37˚/38˚, and massage & flip every day.

*Day #8*

On Day 8 remove from bags, rinse well, soak for 1/2 hour, cut a couple little slices off & do a salt test fry. A little too salty----rinse again & soak for another 1/2 hour in ice water. Test again----a little salty, but good enough! Rinse again, pat dry, sprinkle CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on both sides of each (patting it on), put on smoking rack, and put back in fridge (uncovered) for an overnight drying.

*Day #9 *

6:45---Pre-heat MES to 130˚

7:30---Put breasts on rack in smoker (2nd position from top). Load with Cherry Dust, and light "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER". Get cup of coffee.

8:00----AMNS burning pretty good----Put in to left of chip drawer, on little bar supports.

9:30----Bump heat to 140˚

10:00---Bump heat to 160˚

12:00---Bump heat to 180˚

1:30----Bump heat to 190˚

2:30----Bump heat to 200˚

3:30----AMNS stopped smoking after 7 1/2 hours of very nice Cherry Smoke.

4:30----Double check internal temps, and pull both breasts at slightly over 165˚ internal.

Cool for awhile at room temp, while stealing a few taste sample slices---GREAT!

Wrap in plastic wrap & put in fridge over night.

Day #8

Slice both breasts, give one small pile in baggie to Son, keep one small pile in baggie for me, and vacuum freeze 3 small packs for a later time.

Sure was a lot of work for such a small amount of product, but excellent flavor!

Qview below,

Bearcarver

In Cure & Brown sugar & into fridge:








Testing for salt content:







Soaking to remove extra salt flavor:







Ready for Smoker:







Cherry Dust lit in AMNS, and smoking my coffee:







Fresh out of Smoker:







Slicing first Breast:







All sliced up---minus a few pieces 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





:







Thanks for lookin',

Bear


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 2, 2010)

As usual, great step by step and pics. I assume this is the same Principal for pork? I wanted to give that a shot since I have a few loins in the freezer.

Thanks Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2010)

cheezeerider said:


> As usual, great step by step and pics. I assume this is the same Principal for pork? I wanted to give that a shot since I have a few loins in the freezer.
> 
> Thanks Bear


Basically the same for pork loins, with adjustments for size and finishing internal temp. See "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Boneless Smoked Pork Chops (or Canadian Bacon)" in my signature.[/color]

Bear


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great job on the turkey bacon, it looks absolutely delicious!  The secret would to put down 20 or more halves at a time to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2010)

Pops6927 said:


> Great job on the turkey bacon, it looks absolutely delicious!  The secret would to put down 20 or more halves at a time to make it worthwhile.


Thanks Pops,

Maybe chicken breasts next time---a whole bunch of 'em.


----------



## meateater (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats why I love this place, I would have never thought of curing poultry. Thats looks just incredible. Pops, thanks for advising Bear. Bear thanks for that smoke job. Now I know what I'm curing next since I'm almost out of CB. AWESOME!


----------



## walle (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow - Awesome Job, Bacon Cing!

You blow me away with your creativity when it comes to curing.  The Mrs's has been on me arse about all the bacon, and CB... I'm thinking this turkey thing would fit a lot better in the "healthy" category! 

So I gotta know - does it taste like bacon or turkey?  I'm thinking either way it's got to be delicious.

Keep up the good work, Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2010)

WALLE said:


> Wow - Awesome Job, Bacon Cing!
> 
> You blow me away with your creativity when it comes to curing.  The Mrs's has been on me arse about all the bacon, and CB... I'm thinking this turkey thing would fit a lot better in the "healthy" category!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tracey,

It is Great!

The best description I can give the flavor would be in between well smoked Turkey & Canadian Bacon. One less day curing would have been enough, but I had that BDay party to go to.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2010)

meateater said:


> Thats why I love this place, I would have never thought of curing poultry. Thats looks just incredible. Pops, thanks for advising Bear. Bear thanks for that smoke job. Now I know what I'm curing next since I'm almost out of CB. AWESOME!


Thanks Meateater,

Any questions, let me know.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 22, 2016)

Man that looks good, yet another one I'll have to try     An Oldie but a Goody       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 22, 2016)

All that turkey is making my gout flare up!!

Looks great Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2016)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> All that turkey is making my gout flare up!!
> 
> Looks great Bear!


Thank You Pete!

Sorry about that Gout---Got a Buddy who has that, and he says it's painful !

Bear


gary s said:


> Man that looks good, yet another one I'll have to try     An Oldie but a Goody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 23, 2016)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> All that turkey is making my gout flare up!!
> 
> Looks great Bear!


I know about that Gout, luckily I only get a flair up once or twice a year "That's Enough"

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 25, 2016)

Great job John.  Interesting.  I never really thought about making bacon out of a turkey breast--almost seems irreverent!!  

Pretty sure I'll be trying this.

POINTS!!!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great job John. Interesting. I never really thought about making bacon out of a turkey breast--almost seems irreverent!!
> 
> Pretty sure I'll be trying this.
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

You have to make Canadian Turkey Bacon, if you're gonna make one of these Sammies:

Link:

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98532/bcbbbbctblt-with-qview

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2016)

This is a great idea, Bear. Thanks for adding to my list of things to try!

Points.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2016)

Disco said:


> This is a great idea, Bear. Thanks for adding to my list of things to try!
> 
> Points.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

Then you'll be making this too???

Link:

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98532/bcbbbbctblt-with-qview

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Disco!!
> 
> Then you'll be making this too???
> 
> ...


Nah. Not enough bacon on it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2016)

Disco said:


> Nah. Not enough bacon on it.


LOL----I'll add more next time!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## lacough (Oct 20, 2016)

So, I was curing 2 turkey breasts to do this and wouND up curing then for almost 3 weeks (circumstances). Will they be ok if I soak them long enough?  I he done it with pork belly and loin and never had a problem, just wasn't sure due to it being poultry. Thanks KS in advance!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2016)

lacough said:


> So, I was curing 2 turkey breasts to do this and wouND up curing then for almost 3 weeks (circumstances). Will they be ok if I soak them long enough? I he done it with pork belly and loin and never had a problem, just wasn't sure due to it being poultry. Thanks KS in advance!


21 Days is a long time for Dry Curing , but soaking long enough should take care of it.

Just keep Fry-Testing small pieces, and changing the water until you're happy with the Salt Flavor.

Bear


----------



## lacough (Oct 21, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> 21 Days is a long time for Dry Curing , but soaking long enough should take care of it.
> 
> Just keep Fry-Testing small pieces, and changing the water until you're happy with the Salt Flavor.
> 
> Bear


I know its a long time, it wasnt intentional. As long as salt is my only issue, I will be fine.....soak soak and more soak. I just didn't want the tueky to go bad......I guess I have more fear of poultry. 

Thanks Bear!

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2016)

lacough said:


> I know its a long time, it wasnt intentional. As long as salt is my only issue, I will be fine.....soak soak and more soak. I just didn't want the tueky to go bad......I guess I have more fear of poultry.
> 
> Thanks Bear!
> 
> Dave


Like I said, you should be good to go with some soaking.

Some say you can add a few cut up potatoes to the water to absorb some salt, but I think if I ever had to soak that long, I would just change the water a few times.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2020)

Another 10 year old Thread I had to fix the picture in.
Should be good to go now, other than the Smoking process being the "Old Way" Before AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 23, 2020)

That's a great way to do chicken or Turkey breast . Great color on those .


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That's a great way to do chicken or Turkey breast . Great color on those .




Thank You Rich!!
This was a long time ago that I did these, but I can still remember how good those snacking strips ended up.

Bear


----------

